# Desinstalar windows XP



## neutron (Oct 14, 2006)

hola.. tengo un problema con xp... el problema es el siguiente:

yo tengo xp.. la pc funcionaba perfecto hasta que un dia la encendi, hasta que me aparecia una pantalla negra en DOS y me tiraba una lista con las opciones de inicio de windows, modo seguro, modo normal, la ultima configuracion que funciono... etc. no importaba lo que seleccione y seguia cargando windows sin diferencias, pero despues de aparecer la ventanita de win que se va cargando con la barrita azul, aparecia otra pantalla negra peroenta estaba vacia, despues de un par de segundos, una pantalla azun con un texto balnco arriba a la izquierda, no se llegaba a leer porque en menos de 1 segundo se reiniciaba.. y todo el tiempo asi...

espero que se me haya entendido...

bueno mi solucion fue la siguiente: volvi a instalar windows pero no arriba del otro sino como si fuera otro sistema operativo ...

ahora tengo dos SO, los dos XP , pero con la diferencia que uno funciona bien y otro con el problema que les mensione arriba...

ahora quiero desinstalar el XP que no funciona y tener solamente el que si anda..¿se puede?

porque tube que instalar todos los programas de nuevo y me ocupan el doble.. ya que estan instalados en los dos SO pero tambien tengo dos carpetas que son de mi hna y de mi mama que estaban el el SO que no funcionaba.. ahora se pueden usar igual.. pero...¿se pierden las cosas instaladas? es decir... si se desinstalan .. 

si no se entendio bien porfavor diganme que lo explico lo mejor posible.. 

gracias por su tiempo...

espero respuestas lo antes posible...


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola neutron:

Para instalar otro SO en la misma máquina (sin sobre escribir el anterior), solamente te deja en otro disco o partición. Como supongo que el XP que no funciona está en la partición de arranque de tu primer disco duro, siempre es mejor borrar todo y dejarlo como estaba.

La pantalla azul con letras normalmente sale cuando se borra uno o más de los archivos de arranque de la maquina, y esto casi siempre es que tienes un virus.

Lo más recomendable en estos casos es que formatees a ceros el disco fisico donde tienes los dos SO, y luego vuelves a instalar el XP como siempre(para que no tengas dos XP). Sólo baja la herramienta para hacer un formato completo a ceros de la página del fabricante de tu disco duro. (OJO, va a borrar TODO el disco, fijate muy bien que no esté particionado y en esas particiones tengas tus documentos)

Ahora, yo uso un programa excelente para evitarme el paso de formatear cada que se mete un virus o algo le sucede a la máquina.

Lo que hace es crear una imagen de los archivos que le pidas, de una partición, o de un disco entero, y guardarla en donde tu quieras, después, vía DOS (la forma más segura) recuperas todos tus datos o incluso la partición completa con tu SO recién instalado. Y queda exactamente igual al día que hiciste la imagen y te ahorra muchisimo tiempo, ya que la imagen de respaldo la puedes hacer con todos los programas ya instalados.

Norton Ghost

No soy muy fanático de los productos de Norton, pero este es uno de los que funcionan bien.
Claro hay muchos tipos como este, pero he probado con varios y este es el que mejor me ha funcionado.


Espero y te sea util el consejo.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## neutron (Oct 14, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda Apollo... pero el problema esta tambien en que tengo los dos SO instalados en la misma particion, solo que en dos carpetas diferentes...
el SO que no funciona esta en la carpeta WINDOWS y el SO que si fuciona esta en WINDOWS2... si elimino la carpeta WINDOWS?? que pasa?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2006)

Si todo está instalado dentro de las dos carpetas diferentes puedes borrar la que no sirve y listo.
Pero yo prefiero siempre borrar todo y comenzar de nuevo.


Saludos foro!


----------



## ferfila20 (Oct 15, 2006)

hola:

te comento ke a mi me paso el mismo problema de la pantalla azul y el texto. yo lo solucione intentando instalar windows pero en vez de instalarlo le puse en reparar. En la pantalla azul en el texto dice ke hay un error en una dll o ke la borraste sin querer. yo capture una foto de la pantalla azul y si me decia ke habia un error en una dll. Con solo repararlo se reinicio mi maquina e inicio normal sin ese error.

espero ke esto te ayude.

saludos


----------



## Leonardo Dávila (Oct 15, 2006)

Hola amigo, para corregir el problema que tienes debes hacer lo siguiente:

1.- Clic derecho en mi PC.
2.- Clic en la ficha opciones avanzada.
3.- En la seccione "Inicio y recuperación" haz clic en el botón Configuración.
4.- En la sección "Inicio del sistema", tienes dos opciones:
     a- pon a 0 (cero) la opción mostrar la lista del sistema operativo. Debes estar seguro    
        que en Sistema Operativo Predeterminado aparece seleccionado el que carga tu fichero 
       de booteo, que por lo general es el último que se instaló. 
     b- Es más complicado. Clic en el botón Editrar y elimina manualmente la entrada que no 
         funciona.

De seguro con esto resuelves el problema que tienes, de todas formas, esto solo elimina la entrada del fichero de inicio, pues la instalación del sistema que tenías y se dañó queda en tu disco duro. Para evitar esto, cuando te vuelva a pasar, no hagas una instalación nueva, sino una reparación del Sistema Operativo.

Chao Leonardo


----------



## Leonardo Dávila (Oct 15, 2006)

Hola...

Si en tu disco duro pesa la instalación que tenías y quieres liberar espacio sin dar formato al HDD, busca en la carpeta "Documents and Settings" los usuarios que tenía el sistema antes de la reinstalació, todos los documentos que tenían guardados deben aparecer allí, mueve los que quieras conservar para otra dirección Ej C:\TEMPO y una vez que hallas guardado todo lo que te interesa, puedes borrar la carpeta completa donde se encuentra guardado toda la información de configuración de los usuarios que existían antes de la reinstalación y que ahora solo ocupa espacio en el Disco Duro o HDD como quieras llamarlo, CUIDADO, no borres la carpeta de un usuario actual, las instalaciones de las aplicaciones que tenías antes, no tienen solución, tendrás que reinstalarlas. Si no entiendes lo que te planteo aquí, escribeme a liodavila@hotmail.com y te daré una explicación detallada.

Si crees que tu HDD pueda tener algúnn cluster dañado, lo puedes saber con algunos programas para esto como ejemplo el PRIMOCHENKO, revisa y repara sectores dañados sin borrar la información del Disco Duro.

Leonardo...


----------

